# Evans Women’s Viscount 700?



## Crazyc123 (Oct 28, 2018)

Came across this bike. I love collecting old bikes, and the ONLY website I found that mentions these bikes is this one. 
I not very familiar with this brand or what age this bike is, but I found out they were made here in michigan  In Plymouth ? So makes sense it would be found here.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Pretty cool, someone here should be able to tell you all about it. Lots to knowledge and laughs here. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2018)

Evans bought Colson's bike division around '54, I believe Colson still makes wheelchairs today! The first couple years, the bikes were badged Evans/Colson ('55-6). In '57, they introduced their own new line, with design help from GM's Harley Earl! They made many neat, futuristic looking bikes, but business wise they didn't do well, and closed their doors in '62.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 3, 2018)

That one has lost a lot of its goodies.  Evans fenders were unique and I had a set until last month.  Sold them at a swap.  I had a men's 700 that was complete.  Had a unique springer front end.  See attached.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 3, 2018)

Dynamite looking springer, but with it's two truss rods firmly attached to the fork and wheel, without a pivot, I don't know how good it worked.  If I ever get time to finish it, I will find out soon, as I have installed one of these forks on a rat-rod I am building.Have fun with your new bike.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 4, 2018)

The spring themselves don't do much of anything.  There is a rubber block that goes between the top of the fork and the frame head.  That's where most of the "action" took place.  I'll have to look and see if I have a picture of it.

Mike


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 16, 2018)

Here is a nice Evans 400 from last year's Hurricane Coasters show.


----------

